# Seiko 7S36A Reliability ?



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry in advance if this offends any Seiko fans. I've had a Seiko 5 Sports ( not diver) with the 23 Jewel 7S36A movement for around 10 years. To be honest its not been the most accurate or reliable watch

I've owned but as my wife bought it for me I've kept it and used it on holiday etc as a bit of a beater.

Now I'm thinking of getting it serviced and a new sapphire crystal fitted as the origina non sapphire has got quite scratched. Question is - is the 7S36A movement as reliable as earlier ones ( I've had better Seiko 5s) and are there any known problems that may have caused its erratic running ( stop/ start, refusing to go when moved around as per instructions and gaining over 30 secs per day.

Any assistance greatly appreciated

Thanks

Lawrence


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had several of these and they have been ultra reliable and pretty good on timekeeping to within a few seconds a day. You may just have been unlucky.

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with Mike to get a bad Seiko is unlucky they are usually bullet proof, shop around if you.re buying new as prices vary quite a bit.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to give mine the last chance it deserves and get it serviced. Now off to wear somrthing more lucky ( for me)..

Cheers

Lawrence


----------

